
Discovery of a malaria parasite's internal clock could lead to new treatment - headalgorithm
https://phys.org/news/2020-06-discovery-malaria-parasite-internal-clock.html
======
headalgorithm
Link to paper:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-16593-y](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-16593-y)

